# Need help S&W .32



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Brother passed, in cleaning out his stuff came across this :

It's a S&W - left side of barrel shows Winchester OTG between some proof marks. Can try for clearer pics of proofs if needed. S/N is in the 386XX range (on butt & back of cylinder).

Condition is somewhat rough.

Looking to try and find date and reasonable guesstimate of value.
THANKS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's in .32-20 (".32 Winchester"), and it's one of a series of models centered around the Model of 1905.
Yours is the "Model of 1905, Second Change." It most likely was made in either 1908 or 1909.
To a collector, it's worth somewhere between $650.00 and $900.00 (depending upon its condition).

If you want to sell it, your best bet is to put it up for auction with a reputable gun-auction house.
That's how you will realize the most money possible for it.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

THANKS Steve -- figured I'd hear from you. Greatly appreciate it.
Not sure of its origins, bro is retired LEO out of the Bay Area (Stanford). 
Retired to your neck of the woods - lives out on Diamond Point.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Tip*, I should have qualified my answers to your questions with words like "I believe...," "I think that...," and "according to my reference sources..."
Without looking at the actual gun, in my very hands, I should not be giving definitive answers. And maybe not even then.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

You are fine - you gave me the kind of guesstimates that I was after. I was thinking it was in that era and really wasn't all that worried about what its value was. Probably won't be sold anyhow but claimed by a family member -- probably either me () or my other brother although sister may have something to say about it also. Ultimately though will be SIL's call.

This is the Internet -- I read in those qualifiers even if they aren't said.

Still appreciate the input.


----------

